# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قرارالمحكمة الدستوري في دعوي عماد الخواض/ ضد/زير العدل

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*..
قرار المحكمة الدستورية فى قضية عماد الخواض
عماد الخواض -ضد وزير العدل -حكومة السودان
التاريخ: الأربعاء 04 أغسطس 2010
الموضوع: سوابق قضائية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المحكمة الدستورية
النمرة: م د /ق د/ 12/2007 
عماد الدين الخواض 
/ضد/
وزير العدل
في 13/6/2004 قرر وكيل نيابة الصحافة والمطبوعات توجيه تهمة تحت المادة 29 من قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات وتهمة تحت المادة 159 ق.ج 1991 في مواجهة رئيس تحرير صحيفة أخبار اليوم والشيخ صادق عبد الله عبد الماجد لنشر مقال للأخير اعتبره الطاعن ضاراً بسمعته.( العدد 2458 بتاريخ 30/5/2004) في 16/8/2004 قرر السيد المدعي العام شطب الدعوى الجنائية على أساس ان النشر يدخل في سياق الاستثناء الوارد في المادة 159(2) (ج) (د) (و) حيث انتفى الركن المعنوي لجريمة اشانة السمعة ( الفعل لتقويم من يرشح لمنصب عام – الفعل في سياق النصيحة – الفعل لتقويم من عرض نفسه للرأي العام ) تقدم الطاعن بطلب لوكيل ديوان النائب العام وقبل صدور قراره اصدر وزير العدل قراراً بتاريخ 1/3/2005 تأييداً للمدعي العام .وفي 9/8/2005 ألغت دائرة الطعون الإدارية بولاية الجزيرة قرار السيد وزير العدل المؤيد لقرار المدعي العام وإعادة البلاغ للمحكمة وقد توصل القاضي المختص بنظر الطعون الإدارية إلى ان قرار السيد وزير العدل قرار إداري وحيث انه اتفق مع السيد المدعي في تعرضه للاستثناءات الواردة في المادة 159 وهو من صميم اختصاصات المحاكم دون تسبيب كاف مما يجعله معيباً. 
وعند العرض أمام المحكمة العليا للولايات الوسطى والقضارف أصدرت قرارها بتاريخ 3/10/2005 مؤيدة لقرار المحكمة الأدنى ومستندة على حكم المحكمة الدستورية ق د/70/2001 " أنعام محمد علي لطفي " للقول بان قرارات وزير العدل قرارات إدارية وبالرغم من أن قرارته نهائية بموجب لائحة تنظيم أعمال النيابة الجنائية لسنة 1998 ولكن إذا خرجت القرارات عن السلطة التي يمنحها القانون تكون خاضعة لرقابة القضاء " عرض النزاع على دائرة المراجعة التي قررت بالأغلبية(3-2) إلغاء الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم الأدنى لعدم الاختصاص استناداً على ان قرار الوزير ليس ادارياً ولكنه قرار لممارسة سلطة قانونية وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية وبالتالي لا اختصاص للمحاكم الإدارية النظر فيه، ورأت ان المحكمة الدستورية لم تتعرض لسلطات وزير العدل المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في قضية " أنعام" . وقد تمسك القاضيان الآخران بالأسباب التي اعتمدا عليها في المحكمة العليا تأييداً لقرار قاضي الدائرة الإدارية.
2. تقدم الطاعن بهذه الدعوى الدستورية استناداً على المادة 122 (اختصاصات المحكمة الدستورية والمادة 35 ( الحق في التقاضي ) والمادة 78. (أ) ( الطعن في الأعمال الوزارية إذا كان الفعل المدعى به يتعلق بانتهاك الدستور أو وثيقة الحقوق ) ويمكن تلخيص الأسباب التي اعتمد عليها فيما يلي :
أ- أساء وزير العدل استخدام سلطته بقراره بشطب البلاغ وبذلك حرم الطاعن من حقه في التقاضي .
(ب) خالفت دائرة المراجعة سابقة " أنعام محمد علي " بتجاهلها إلزامية قرار المحكمة الدستورية التي قضت بان قرار وزير العدل يخضع لرقابة القضاء الإداري كما تجاهلت السوابق القضائية التي قضت فيها المحاكم بالتدخل في القرار الذي يؤثر على حق شخص أو مصالحه دون البحث فيما أذا كانت الجهة التي أصدرته إدارية أم قضائية أم شبه قضائية وابتدعت سلطة رابعة شبه قضائية خلافاً لما هو متعارف عليه .
3. كنا قد رأينا ضم رئيس تحرير أخبار اليوم والشيخ الصادق عبد الله مع إخطار الطاعن بذلك إذ ان ضمهما ضروري للفصل في الدعوى فصلاً عادلاً وتم إعلانهما للرد فلم يردا. وأودع السيد وزير العدل مذكرته بتاريخ 3/5/2007 ويمكن إيجازها فيما يلي :-
(أ) المادة 15 (2) تنص على عدم إخضاع قرارات المحاكم لمراجعة المحكمة الدستورية فهي ليست درجة من درجات التقاضي ولا علاقة لها بتكييف الوقائع ووزنها ولا بتفسير القانون وتأويله وتطبيقه.
(ب) عدم وجود حق دستوري أهدر فقد صدر الحكم من أعلى سلطة قضائية إذ نال محاكمة عادلة من أول درجة في التقاضي واستنفد كافة طرق التظلم القضائية.
(ج) لم تتعرض المحكمة الدستورية في قضية " أنعام " لمضمون قرار وزير العدل فيما يتعلق بالجانب الجنائي إذ ان النقطة الأساسية كانت مناقشة سلطات وزير الدولة في مواجهة وزير العدل ولم تتعرض لتكييف القرار على انه قرار إداري (د) قرار وزير العدل قرار قضائي بممارسته لسلطاته وفقاً لنص المادة (4/2 أ ) من لائحة تنظيم عمل وكالات النيابة وبالتالي لا تخضع لرقابة المحكمة الإدارية. وقد أشار إلى سوابق عديدة صادرة من المحكمة العليا .كما ان قراره بموجب اللائحة نهائي لا معقب عليه من أي جهة قضائية أعلى. 
4. يبدو مما تقدم ان الخلاف بين المحاكم يدور حول تكييف قرار وزير العدل المستمد من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فبينما تقول المحاكم باستثناء دائرة المراجعة انه قرار اداري تقول دائرة المراجعة انه قضائي وبالتالي لا اختصاص للمحاكم الإدارية .ويستند الكل على قضية " أنعام محمد علي " يبدو لي من الاطلاع على هذه القضية ان قرار المحكمة الدستورية يستنتج منه ان قرار وزير العدل قرار اداري ولذلك أعطت لنفسها الحق في إلغائه حيث قررت ان وزير العدل سلطة عامة ويصدر قراراته بقصد إحداث اثر قانوني وفقاً للتعريف الوارد في المادة (2) من قانون القضاء الدستوري والإداري و انه تعدى سلطاته بإلغاء قرار وزير الدولة وهو وزير له حق ممارسة صلاحيته القانونية ويكون قراره نهائياً وبالتالي لا تخضع قراراته إلا لسلطات القضاء مع تقديري واحترامي لما توصلت اليه المحكمة بشأن التكييف القانوني لقرار الوزير إلا إنني أجد نفسي متفقاً مع ما ذهب اليه رد المطعون ضده بان القرار ذو صبغة قضائية وليست إدارية . و مخالفتي لما ذهبت اليه المحكمة الدستورية لها ما يبررها إذ ان قرار المحكمة الدستورية لا يمكن اعتباره صادراً بموجب صلاحياتها الدستورية في تفسير القوانين في هذا الشق من القرار مما يستوجب التقيد به بمعنى انه تكييف قانوني حسبما كانت تسير عليه المحكمة في تفسير المادة 11 (و) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية لسنة 1998م وبالتالي فهذه المحكمة في حل من عدم التقيد به في هذا الصدد. ولكن الأمر الذي يستوجب المناقشة هو هل يعني ذلك غل يد المحكمة في التعرض لقرار الوزير القضائي إذا كان في ذلك إهدار لحق دستوري. ذهبت المحكمة الدستورية منذ العام الماضي إلا انه وبالرغم من النص في المادة 15 (2) من القانون المحكمة لسنة 2005 فان المحكمة تملك صلاحية مراجعة القرارات إذا كان في ذلك إهدار لحق دستوري فإذا كانت هذه السلطة مكفولة بالنسبة لقرارات المحاكم فمن باب أولى اسباغها على قرارات الجهات الأخرى التي يمكن ان توصف بأنها قرارات قضائية . في اعتقادي ان قرار وزير العدل أهدر حقاً دستورياً للطاعن حيث انه حرم من التقاضي أمام المحكمة المختصة إذ إن قرار المدعي العام الذي أيده وزير العدل تجاوز الصلاحيات المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وقد أسبغ على نفسه سلطة المحاكم في تقييم الوقائع ومدى انطباق الاستثناءات الواردة في المادة 159 ق . ج وقد يكون صحيحاً ما ذهب اليه المدعي العام ولكنه ليست الجهة المنوط بها اتخاذ هذا القرار . فالمادة 156 إجراءات تشير إلى ان على وكيل النيابة ان يقرر توجيه التهمة فور توافر البينات الأولية الكافية لتأسيس الادعاء حسب الظاهر. صحيح ان المادة 57 تجيز له بعد توجيه التهمة إذا اتضح له انه لا توجد أسباب كافيه للسير فيها أو يقرر شطبها . أما الإجراءات اللاحقة فهي من صميم اختصاص المحاكم اذ تنص المادة 146 على ان للمحكمة بعد سماع بينة الاتهام واستجواب المتهم إذا رأت ان البينة لا تؤدي إلى إدانته ان تصدر أمرا بشطب الدعوى فلا يمكن القول ان سلطة النيابة تفوق سلطة المحكمة في تقييم البينات طالما ان هناك بينات أولية وبالتالي فإنني أرى ان سلطة وكيل النيابة لا تتعدى اقتناعه بتوافر البينات الأولية ولا سلطة له للوصول إلى قرار حول مدى انطباق الاستثناءات التي تبرر شطب التهمة.
وهذا يقودني للتعليق على ما ورد في المذكرة الأولى للحكم المطعون فيه مما يفهم منها ان قرارات النيابة وقرار السيد وزير العدل لا رقابة عليها من جانب المحاكم بموجب قانون الاجراءت في اعتقادي ان هذا يسبغ على النيابة دوراً لا يمكن التسليم به على إطلاقه في تقديم من ترى للمحاكمة ورفض تقديم من ترى دون قيود . اما القول بسحب الدعوى من جانب وزير العدل فهذا منصوص عليه بشروطه الواردة في المادة 58 " وقف الدعوى الجنائية " والنقطة التي تستوجب الرد ايضاً ما أشارت اليه مذكرة الرد من ان قرارات النائب العام نهائية بموجب لائحة تنظيم أعمال النيابة الجنائية . لا مجال للقول بان النائب العام لا يجوز له ان يحصن قراراته بموجب لائحة يصدرها هو واصفاً قراراته بأنها نهائية ولكن هذا النص لا يسلب المحكمة الدستورية حقها في مراجعة القرار إذا كان فيه إهدار لحق دستوري .
وفي ضوء ما تقدم فإنني أرى أيا كان التكييف القانوني لقرار وزير العدل فان حق الطاعن في التقاضي قد أهدر مما يتنافى مع منطوق المادة 35 من الدستور مما يكفل الحق في الطعن بموجب المادة 78 (أ) من الدستور. وقد ترى المحكمة في نهاية المطاف ما قرره المدعي العام.
لذلك أرى قبول الدعوى وإلغاء قرار دائرة المراجعة واستعادة قرار وكيل نيابة الصحافة الصادر في 13/6/2004.
الطيب عباس الجيلي
عضو المحكمة الدستورية
2/6/2007 ; 
بالاطلاع على كافة أوراق الدعوى الدستورية :
أجد بان الطاعن يقول بالحرف الواحد في عريضة طعنه (ان هناك حقاً نشأ لمقدم الطلب لمقاضاة المتهمين وان هذا الحق أوشك ان يضيع بسبب قرارات كل من وزير العدل والمحكمة العليا دائرة المراجعة التي لم تلتزم بدستور جمهورية السودان الانتقالي لسنة 2005 . 
الأوراق تكشف بان محامي الطاعن لم يبين على وجه التحديد الحق الذي أهدرته تلك القرارات وما هو وهل هو مشمول بالحماية الدستورية وكيف هو وجه الإهدار ) ثم أضاف في عريضته نلتمس إصدار أمركم بإعلان بطلان قرار وزير العدل بشطب الدعوى الجنائية –وإعلان بطلان حكم المحكمة العليا دائرة المراجعة وإعلان حق موكلي في مقاضاة المتهمين )... في هذه الفقرة لم يبين لنا محامي الطاعن الأسباب الدستورية التي تدعونا للتدخل لإلغاء تلك القرارات ان الولوج عبر باب المحكمة الدستورية يتطلب ان يكون هناك حقاً قد أهدر أو حرية قد انتهكت ولم يفلح محامي الطاعن في بيان ذلك لذلك أرى شطب الدعوى الدستورية ولا أمر بشأن الرسوم اما مسألة الطبيعة القانونية لقرارات وزير العدل لم نتطرق لها لأنها ليست محل نزاع . 
عبد الله احمد عبد الله 
عضو المحكمة الدستورية 
14/6/2009
دون الخوض في مناقشة مسألة تكييف قرار وزير العدل وهل يخضع للطعن أمام المحاكم الإدارية أم لا،فاني أرى ان هذه الدعوى تثير مسألة دستورية تتعلق باهدار حق الطاعن في التقاضي أمام المحاكم المكفول بالمادة 35 من الدستور2005 وان المادة 78 (أ) من الدستور نفسه كفلت للطاعن حق منازعة هذا القرار . وأوافق ما انتهي اليه زميلي المحترم في الراي الاول بان القرار المطعون أهدر هذا الحق على الوجه الذي أبانه.
عليه أوافق على إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه واستعادة قرار وكيل النيابة . 
سنيه الرشيد ميرغني
عضو المحكمة الدستورية 
3/1/2010
I have not quite digested why it took all this time for this case to be disposed of .In any case I agree with the position articulated in the third opinion.
Bullen Panchol Awal 
Member of the constitutional Court 
4/1/2010
أوافق على ما جاء بمذكرة الزميل العالم صاحب الراي الاول وما انتهت اليه المذكرتان الثالثة والرابعة. 
جون قاتويش لول 
عضو المحكمة الادارية 
9/2/2010
أوافق الراي الاول والزملاء الآخرين .
سومي زيدان عطيه 
عضو المحكمة الدستورية 
28/2/2010
اتفق مع مولانا الطيب عباس والآراء المؤيدة له فيما ذهبوا اليه من ان قرار وزير العدل المطعون فيه ليس قراراً ادارياً يجوز الطعن فيه بهذا الوصف واتفق معهم ايضاً فيما قرروه من ان هذا لا يعني تحصين قراراته ضد تدخل هذه المحكمة إذا انطوت على انتهاك للحقوق والحريات الدستورية .إلى هذا الحد اتفق معهم واختلف معهم فيما رأوه من ان القرار المطعون فيه ينطوي على إهدار لحق التقاضي المنصوص عليه في المادة 35 من الدستور ذلك ان حق التقاضي شأنه شأن الحقوق الأخرى المنصوص عليها في وثيقة الحقوق تخضع في ممارستها للقيود التي تفرضها التشريعات وذلك بصريح نص المادة 27 (4) من الدستور وتخضع من باب اولى للقيود التي تفرضها المادة 133 من الدستور التي اختصت وزير العدل دون غيره باتخاذ إجراءات ما قبل المحاكمة ومن بينها توجيه التهمة والقول بإخضاع قراراته في هذا الصدد لمراجعة المحكمة العليا يعني باختصار شديد ان نأخذ من السيد وزير العدل بالشمال ما سبق ان أعطيناه باليمين ونجعل من نص المادة 133 من الدستور مجرد طلاوة لسان lip service لذلك لا أوافق على إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وارى شطب الطعن برسومه .
عبد الله الأمين البشير 
رئيس المحكمة الدستورية 
28/3/2010
المحكمة الدستورية بموجب نص المادة 122 من دستور جمهورية السودان الانتقالي هي حارسة لذلك الدستور ودستور جنوب السودان ودساتير الولايات ولها بموجب نص المادة أعلاه حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية.
بناءً عليه فان للمحكمة الدستورية الحق في التدخل لإلغاء أي قرار صادر من اى جهة في الدولة سواء كانت سلطة تنفيذية أو قضائية أو تشريعية إذا انتهك القرار أي نص دستوري أو انتهك حقاً دستوريا او اهدر حريه كفلها الدستور.
في هذه الدعوى اصدر السيد وزير العدل قراره موضوع هذا الطعن والذي أنهى بموجبه الدعوى الجنائية المقدمة من قبل الطاعن .
لا شك ان للنيابة سلطة إنهاء الدعوى الجنائية ولكن وفقاً للقانون فإذا انهت النيابة الجنائية الدعوى الجنائية بغير ما قال القانون فلا حصانة لذلك القرار . في هذه الدعوى شطب وكيل النيابة الأعلى الدعوى الجنائية وأيده وزير العدل بناءً على تقييم البينات وتوصل إلى نتيجة بان ما قام به المتهمون يقع تحت طائلة الاستثناءات الواردة ة على نص المادة 159 من القانون الجنائي 1991.
ان استفادة المتهم من أي دفع يقرره القانون أمر ينفرد به القضاء وحده دون سواه إذ لا يمكن على سبيل المثال أن تقرر النيابة في دعوى جنائية بتهمة القتل العمد إن المتهم يستفيد من دفع الدفاع عن النفس وتقوم بشطب الدعوى بناءً على ذلك وهذا بالضبط ما فعلته النيابة الأعلى ومن بعدها وزير العدل في هذه الدعوى .
إن قرار شطب الدعوى الجنائية بهذه الكيفية قرار لا يسنده القانون وانتهك حق الطاعن الدستوري بحرمانه من اللجوء إلى المحاكم دون سند في القانون. 
من ناحية أخرى أقول ان المادة 78 من دستور السودان الانتقالي 2005 قد حسمت أمر الطعن في الأعمال الوزارية إذ نصت على الآتي:-" يجوز لأي شخص متضرر من أعمال مجلس الوزراء القومي أو الوزير القومي للطعن فيها أمام :-
1. المحكمة الدستورية اذا كان الفعل المدعي به يتعلق بانتهاك هذا الدستور او وثيقة الحقوق أو نظام الحكم اللامركزي أو اتفاقية السلام الشامل 
2. السلطة المختصة أو المحكمة إذا كان الادعاء بأي أسباب قانونية أخرى.
هذا النص ينطبق على كل أعمال مجلس الوزراء القومي وكل أعمال الوزير القومي ولا شك أن وزير العدل هو وزير قومي تخضع كل قراراته للطعن بالكيفية أعلاه.
بناءً على ما تقدم فإنني أوافق صاحب الراي الاول والآراء المؤيدة له باستعادة قرار وكيل نيابة الصحافة الصادر في 13/6/2004 القاضي بإحالة الدعوى الجنائية بين الإطراف أعلاه إلى المحكمة الجنائية المختصة .
عبد الرحمن يعقوب إبراهيم 
عضو المحكمة الدستورية 
28/4/2010 م 
الأمر النهائي:-
يقبل الطعن ويلغى قرار دائرة المراجعة واستعادة قرار وكيل نيابة الصحافة الصادر في 13/6/2004
عبد الله الأمين البشير
رئيس المحكمة الدستورية[/10/5/2010
                        	*

----------

